# Las charojuezas del PSOE en el Constitucional dan puto MIEDO. España está bien jodida.



## Lego. (4 Ene 2023)

La cara es el espejo del alma.

Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.




Y esta es la nueva. La que dice que ya toca hablar de referéndums de autodeterminación.




El plan parece ser usar las instituciones para destruir todo lo posible, hasta que al final los remeros acabemos deseando destruir las instituciones. Así ya no quedará nada.


----------



## Scire (4 Ene 2023)

Y los idiotas de atrás se parecen a esto:


----------



## SineOsc (4 Ene 2023)

Scire dijo:


> Y los idiotas de atrás se parecen a esto:



Ostia puta lo has clavao.


----------



## zeromus44 (4 Ene 2023)

Las Charos hacen gracia hasta que ves el poder directo e indirecto que tienen. Entonces ya no hace ni puta gracia.


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Ene 2023)

"Memoria democrática"...

Abren una fosa... hayan a 17 republicanos y 900 nacionales. Sacan a los 17 republicanos... y dejan a los 900 nacionales dentro:






Noticia: - Memoria histórica: Abren una fosa en Segovia, sacan 17 esqueletos de republicanos, se dejan 900 de nacionales y vuelven a taparla.


y como saben de qué bando son




www.burbuja.info













Piden a la Junta de Castilla y León que exhume a cientos de soldados franquistas en Segovia


La fosas anónimas que se encuentran en el cementerio de El Espinar (Segovia) aún albergan hoy día a centenares de soldados del ejército franquista. Llamativo,




theobjective.com





Memoria democrática... eso sí, bastante selectiva parece ser.


----------



## th3burbu (4 Ene 2023)

Antiespañoles en el Constitucional... España esta jodida jodida.


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Buff, imáginate a esas dictando sentencias con las hormonas disparadas por la menopausia....


----------



## 11kjuan (4 Ene 2023)

Quintacolumnistas.

Esto tiene un parecido a 1930 que echa para atrás.

De momento la estulticia y la progrez la sustenta el Fiat. De momento.

Por cierto, a todo esto, el PP no estaba tensionando el cambio de magistrados ?

Como de la noche a la mañana han cambiado los magistrados, ya no hay más conflicto y terrorismo informativo ?

Menuda pantomima que nos han colado, otra más, el SOE, su filial azul y todo el aparato del régimen del 78.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivisma" lo llama.
> 
> ...



Y una vez derroídas las instituciones nacionales ya se puede pasar al bobierno global luciferino.


----------



## Shy (4 Ene 2023)

En España, a diferencia de USA, un juez no crea jurisprudencia, y esa tiparraca (siendo magistrada del prostitucional) diciendo lo contrario. 

Acojonante.

Alguien debería explicarle que tampoco tenemos sufragio directo, por si cree que cuando vota lo está haciendo por Antonio. 

Puto ascazo de país, poco nos pasa.


----------



## Baltasar G thang (4 Ene 2023)

defecacion inmunda de pais, forever and ever


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Me hace gracia la primera cuándo dice que ella esta ahí para crear jurisprudencia constructiva, ella está ahí por ser mujer y para crear jurisprudencia para sus amos globalistas, pero hay que hacer el papel de heroína del pueblo de cara a la galería.


----------



## alvarinaitis (4 Ene 2023)

La Über Charo


----------



## Hanshiro.T (4 Ene 2023)

Nicors dijo:


> Charocracia es comunismo, ojo al dato. Estas perras son las más radicales de ultraizquierda.



Es que el gobierno mundial es comunista, es la agenda narizotas para los gentiles.


----------



## Mongolo471 (4 Ene 2023)

Los jueces sobran, se necesita un ordenador. A mi me vale skynet.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## TercioVascongado (4 Ene 2023)

Ya lo dijo De Prada








Yo no soy demócrata ni constitucionalista. Y pienso que a esa señora y a todos aquellos que tengan alguna vinculación con el PSOE habría que fusilarlos frente a una tapia por el bien de España. Porque la Historia no miente, el PSOE lleva desde el día mismo de su creación tratando de destruir España. El cáncer o se trata a tiempo o te lleva a la tumba y esta gente ya va a calzón quitado.


----------



## el segador (4 Ene 2023)

Vamos que van a retorcer las leyes y la Constitución hasta que sangren y más allá.


----------



## Satori (4 Ene 2023)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Ya lo dijo De Prada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315868
> 
> ...



Mucho antes lo dijo Peces barba, uno de los llamados padres de la Constitución: da igual lo que ésta diga, cuando haya un consenso social y político en determinado sentido, se interpretará la CE en función de las conveniencias del momento.


----------



## Satori (4 Ene 2023)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los jueces sobran, se necesita un ordenador. A mi me vale skynet.



Los jueces son uno de los colectivos que tienen mucho más potencial para ser sustituidos por la IA.


----------



## Satori (4 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> En España, a diferencia de USA, un juez no crea jurisprudencia, y esa tiparraca (siendo magistrada del prostitucional) diciendo lo contrario.



El TS sí crea jurisprudencia, cuando sobre asuntos similares sentencia en el mismo sentido más de una vez.


----------



## Sr Julian (4 Ene 2023)

En unos años serán todos moros y tendremos Shariajueces.
No me importa hacerme musulmán si con eso veo sufrir a Rojos, maricones y putas.


----------



## Tiresias (4 Ene 2023)

En el momento que a un juez se le adscribe una filiación política debería renunciar.

O la justicia es ciega o no es justicia.


----------



## Vulcan86 (4 Ene 2023)

La jurisprudencia la crea el supremo !


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Ene 2023)

La 2ª es mi madrina de promoción manda cojones como ha progresado, eso de que Roma no paga a traidores no es un dicho absoluto.


----------



## Penitenciagite!! (4 Ene 2023)

La España rancia y misógina sí, está bien jodida.

Ja ja ja


----------



## Papo de luz (4 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315861
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315862



Parece una batasuna disfrazada de jueza.


----------



## EnergiaLibre (4 Ene 2023)

Ahora entiendo porque quemaban a las brujas, y con razón.


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...



Su puta madre, el collar de mierda parece que va a producir una detonación nuclear. Son átomos ahí fusionando.


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)

yo pensaba que estaban ahi para decir si algo es constitucional segun la constitucion, o no lo es, y dictar sentencias, nada mas
si, como un ordenador, lo mas parecido, que no es poco

se la ve nerviosa, muy nerviosa, y no sabe que esta diciendo
quiere decir que van a hacer lo que les de la gana, pero te lo cuenta con una nueva terminologia inventada biensonante, confusa y sin sentido

*derecho constructivista
estoy para generar nuevas posiciones en el derecho
no estoy para ratificar el positivismo juridico
votos particulares constructivistas*

jerga progre sin sentido para problemas imposibles, como saltarse la constitucion

*constructivista
positivista*
feminista
fascista
animalista
progresista
sexista
negacionista

¿esta es juez?, cuesta creerlo


----------



## danapagamo (4 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> En España, a diferencia de USA, un juez no crea jurisprudencia, y esa tiparraca (siendo magistrada del prostitucional) diciendo lo contrario.
> 
> Acojonante.
> 
> ...



Y la jurisprudencia del Tribunal supremo?

Esa es de broma o que?


----------



## Decipher (4 Ene 2023)

Id pensando en emigrar.


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Las Charos hacen gracia hasta que ves el poder directo e indirecto que tienen. Entonces ya no hace ni puta gracia.



el poder de la marioneta


----------



## Cosme Oriol (4 Ene 2023)

Si algún día me llevan a un tribunal o me para un policía y me dicen eso de "dice la ley" le voy a contestar lo que la argumenta la juez esta


----------



## The Cake is a Lie (4 Ene 2023)

Estas van a prevaricar desde el minuto uno, y además lo dicen, van a calzón quitado, teníamos un tercio de democracia , ahora no tenemos nada.


----------



## Chuchus (4 Ene 2023)

La constitución se puede interpretar?? 

Si lo que dice la constitución con respecto a todos los temas que trata se puede interpretar no necesitamos ninguna constitución


----------



## Iron John (4 Ene 2023)

Antes le llamaban prevaricar, ahora "derecho constructivista" y patapum palante


----------



## Covaleda (4 Ene 2023)

La cara es el espejo del alma.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Ene 2023)

La fina linea entre la prevaricación y el constructivismo.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

_“Soy partidaria de un Derecho constructivista. En supuestos concretos, es necesario superar a la Ley”_

NADA PUEDE SUPERAR A LA LEY. En un sistema jurídico que en que algo supera la ley, es porque la ley no es ley, sino una norma opcional y toda la estructura del derecho se va a tomar por culo. Ni los dictadores romanos se atrevían a hacer algo que no recogiera una ley, aunque para promulgarla hubiera que retorcerle las pelotas a unos cuantos senadores o manipular los comicios. Si el emperador no cumplia la ley... ¿porque iba a cumplirla un romano del censo por cabezas?

¿Porque esta señora puede _superar _la ley y yo no? No lo hago porque de eso va el contrato social. Pero si se puede "superar" la ley, sujetame el cubata y tonto el último.

Si ha dicho _superar_ en el sentido de sentenciar fuera de la ley eso se llama PREVARICACIÓN.

Y esta individua puede llegar a presidir el máximo tribunal de este país.

Nos ponemos al nivel de Cuba, señores.


----------



## Chuchus (4 Ene 2023)

Si prevarican , señoras juezas, les aconsejo que se aseguren de que el psoe gana las elecciones, porque una vez roto el orden jurídico que esta bajo la CE si no logran mantenerse en el poder, se les va a volver en contra, ......brutalmente!

No digo mas


----------



## Shy (4 Ene 2023)

Satori dijo:


> El TS sí crea jurisprudencia, cuando sobre asuntos similares sentencia en el mismo sentido más de una vez.





danapagamo dijo:


> Y la jurisprudencia del Tribunal supremo?
> 
> Esa es de broma o que?



La charo esa está hablando de derecho "contructivista","positivismo" y "superar a la ley", alude a que un juez debería ser más "que coger un libro y ya está" porque entonces "con tener un ordenador bastaría". Pero ocurre que el sistema español es justo y putamente eso, aplicar la ley con la máxima literalidad y la interpretación de la ley no está contemplada en ningún caso. Esa indocumentada está hablando como si fuera una juez usana desde un país con uno de los sistemas judiciales más ridículos del mundo. 

Lo que decís del TS es cierto en parte porque sobre él recae la responsabilidad de decidir puntualmente sobre asuntos nuevos y muy concretos y ahí sí dicta jusrisprudencia pero entonces tenemos otra sorpresita digna de nuestro país: “_La Jurisprudencia complementará el ordenamiento jurídico con la doctrina que, de modo reiterado, establezca el Tribunal Supremo al interpretar y aplicar la ley, la costumbre y los principios generales del derecho,* pero no constituye fuente de derecho”.* _¿Qué mierdas significa esto? Pues significa que después de una sentencia del TS sobre un tema concreto y puntual debería haber modificación de leyes o creación de leyes nuevas para garantizar la seguridad jurídica y no tener que recurrir a las más altas instancias cada vez. ¿Se hace? No, no se hace chavalotes. Esto es el coño de la Bernarda y por eso pasa lo que pasa.

A la anomalía anterior podéis sumar otras cositas como que en este puto país de mierda un tribunal ordinario no puede juzgar a aforados, que de facto la decisión de investigar sobre algo recae en la fiscalía (que es un órgano jerárquico y politizado hasta el tuétano) y no en el juez. O que se usen las directivas europeas que convienen al gobierno como excusa para machacar al ciudadano y no se apliquen otras que pondrían en un brete al sistema mafioso que tenemos. ¿Sabéis que en España si denuncias corrupción judicial no sólo no se investiga sino que te acusan a ti de difamación y calumnias?


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> ¿esta es juez?, cuesta creerlo



Si, lo es. Consecuencia de que las carreras judiciales van en función del servilismo y adherencia a un partido politico y su ideología de turno, hoy dia el hembrismo y la imposición de las minorias a la mayoria. Mira los diputados del PSOE, pues de la misma madera vienen hechos sus peones judiciales al fin y al cabo los fabrican a ambos en Ferraz.


----------



## Porquero de Agamenón (4 Ene 2023)

Es lo que tiene poner a una charo a administrar la ley. Un peligro.


----------



## ASSONFIRE (4 Ene 2023)

Cuantos gatos tienen en su casa ...????


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)

sin un buen constructivismo del derecho no se puede tener un estado solido y una verdadera democracia


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)

Porquero de Agamenón dijo:


> Es lo que tiene poner a una charo a administrar la ley. Un peligro.



la charo analfabeta es para justificar lo que hagan, para que parezca un accidente, y para que los que hacen lo que hagan se laven las manos


----------



## Chuchus (4 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> sin un buen constructivismo del derecho no se puede tener un estado solido y una verdadera democracia



Para ' construir ' leyes está el parlamento

No se si lo dices irónicamente


----------



## Oteador (4 Ene 2023)

Es el estado del pesoe, y si sus juezas quieren prevaricar, que prevariquen


----------



## Eigentum (4 Ene 2023)

Son bichos, que van ascendiendo por leyes favorables a las mujeres en su conjunto, en un futuro no muy lejano habrá que evitar trabajar con cualquier mujer pues no será profesional, estará ahí por leyes que en general han favorecido su camino.

Que yo sepa, para ser magistrado hacían falta años de experiencia en activo, ahora puedes estar de baja maternal años y te cuenta como experiencia, que yo sepa...


----------



## Clorhídrico (4 Ene 2023)

Un respeto a la HÉLITE HINTELECTUAL de la República de Iberistán


----------



## carlosjpc (4 Ene 2023)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1315861
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315862


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> La charo esa está hablando de derecho "contructivista","positivismo" y "superar a la ley", alude a que un juez debería ser más "que coger un libro y ya está" porque entonces "con tener un ordenador bastaría". Pero ocurre que el sistema español es justo y putamente eso, aplicar la ley con la máxima literalidad y la interpretación de la ley no está contemplada en ningún caso. Esa indocumentada está hablando como si fuera una juez usana desde un país con uno de los sistemas judiciales más ridículos del mundo.
> 
> Lo que decís del TS es cierto en parte porque sobre él recae la responsabilidad de decidir puntualmente sobre asuntos nuevos y muy concretos y ahí sí dicta jusrisprudencia pero entonces tenemos otra sorpresita digna de nuestro país: “_La Jurisprudencia complementará el ordenamiento jurídico con la doctrina que, de modo reiterado, establezca el Tribunal Supremo al interpretar y aplicar la ley, la costumbre y los principios generales del derecho,* pero no constituye fuente de derecho”.* _¿Qué mierdas significa esto? Pues significa que después de una sentencia del TS sobre un tema concreto y puntual debería haber modificación de leyes o creación de leyes nuevas para garantizar la seguridad jurídica y no tener que recurrir a las más altas instancias cada vez. ¿Se hace? No, no se hace chavalotes. Esto es el coño de la Bernarda y por eso pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> A la anomalía anterior podéis sumar otras cositas como que en este puto país de mierda un tribunal ordinario no puede juzgar a aforados, que de facto la decisión de investigar sobre algo recae en la fiscalía (que es un órgano jerárquico y politizado hasta el tuétano) y no en el juez. O que se usen las directivas europeas que convienen al gobierno como excusa para machacar al ciudadano y no se apliquen otras que pondrían en un brete al sistema mafioso que tenemos. ¿Sabéis que en España si denuncias corrupción judicial no sólo no se investiga sino que te acusan a ti de difamación y calumnias?



El positivismo es lo que nos libra precisamente de que un juez sentencie en función del partido que le puso ahi. Que lo hacen, pero obligadamente a base de piruetas que permiten oportunidades de reformarles. Otorgar a los jueces españoles la discrecionalidad de un juez americano, salvo pocas y dignas excepciones, sería convertir esto en un desastre al estilo ruso, donde con dinero un juez sentencia lo que le digas. 

En USA la profesion de juez es respetada no, lo siguiente y muy pocos jueces veras de menos de 50 palos. No es como en España que con aprobar un examen ya tienes acceso a la plaza, en USA, aparte de carrera, examen de jurisprudencia y examen estatal tienes que pringar un cerro de años como defensor, acusador o secretario judicial para que, tras pasar por un cribado puedas ser elegido juez por los ciudadanos de tu distrito. Y para llegar a juez federal tiene que darse un acuerdo en el parlamento estatal por mayoria reforzada. El caso de mamoneo puede ser en los del Supremo, que los elige el Presidente, pero como el presidente cambia, al final son las gallinas que entran por las que salen.

Aparte el ser juez en USA es un cargo vitalicio y la proteccion que tienen es expeditiva. Si te arrimas a un juez para influirle lo mas probable es que acabes haciendo compañia a un sargento de armas en un juicio por cohecho activo. Y ojo que los jueces, por su discrecionalidad, alguno le quiere sacar tajada, pero alli hay mecanismos para juzgar y es el fin de la vida de esa persona.


----------



## Mission (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...



La del collar tiene una cara de mala persona qué echa para atrás, parece en esta foto que está diciendo algo así como os voy a crujir vivos, qué ascazo da por favor!


----------



## Shy (4 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> El positivismo es lo que nos libra precisamente de que un juez sentencie en función del partido que le puso ahi. Que lo hacen, pero obligadamente a base de piruetas que permiten oportunidades de reformarles. Otorgar a los jueces españoles la discrecionalidad de un juez americano, salvo pocas y dignas excepciones, sería convertir esto en un desastre al estilo ruso, donde con dinero un juez sentencia lo que le digas.
> 
> En USA la profesion de juez es respetada no, lo siguiente y muy pocos jueces veras de menos de 50 palos. No es como en España que con aprobar un examen ya tienes acceso a la plaza, en USA, aparte de carrera, examen de jurisprudencia y examen estatal tienes que pringar un cerro de años como defensor, acusador o secretario judicial para que, tras pasar por un cribado puedas ser elegido juez por los ciudadanos de tu distrito. Y para llegar a juez federal tiene que darse un acuerdo en el parlamento estatal por mayoria reforzada. El caso de mamoneo puede ser en los del Supremo, que los elige el Presidente, pero como el presidente cambia, al final son las gallinas que entran por las que salen.
> 
> Aparte el ser juez en USA es un cargo vitalicio y la proteccion que tienen es expeditiva. Si te arrimas a un juez para influirle lo mas probable es que acabes haciendo compañia a un sargento de armas en un juicio por cohecho activo. Y ojo que los jueces, por su discrecionalidad, alguno le quiere sacar tajada, pero alli hay mecanismos para juzgar y es el fin de la vida de esa persona.



Efectivamente, el papel del juez usano viene de un sistema basado en las libertades, justo lo contrario que aquí. 

El tema del nepotismo y enchufismo en la carrera judicial en España ya lo dejamos para otro día.


----------



## Otrasvidas (4 Ene 2023)

"No descarto el derecho de autodeterminación". 

MONTESQUIEU HA MUERTO.


----------



## ASSONFIRE (4 Ene 2023)

carlosjpc dijo:


>




Y.....su marido,pareja o similar!!!

Que susto!!!


----------



## jabalino (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...



Cuanto más tensen la cuerda mejor, así igual tenemos cojones de espabilar.


----------



## Guaguei (4 Ene 2023)

Chuchus dijo:


> Para ' construir ' leyes está el parlamento
> 
> No se si lo dices irónicamente



si claro ironicamente, es una absurdez, por como suena y por lo que tu dices

*"constructivismo" *WTF


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...



Miedo me dá de oirla.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> Efectivamente, el papel del juez usano viene de un sistema basado en las libertades, justo lo contrario que aquí.



Exacto.

Un juez se jode vivo a un Presidente de USA en pleno ejercicio y es intocable en el ejercicio de su función y a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurriría criticarle abiertamente porque lo pueden dejar sentado, y hay casos por ejemplo, el Juez Starr en lo de la Lewinski con Clinton o el Juez que mando a Nixon a pastar para siempre por el Watergate.

En USA si puede haber discrecionalidad porque será lo que el juez dicte en conciencia y responde ante los ciudadanos, no a lo que le digan desde un despacho que tiene que hacer. Y si el juez dicta sentencia por intereses espureos se lo terminan crujiendo porque cualquier ciudadano puede pedir a un fiscal que investigue un posible cohecho (fiscal que tambien es elegido por los ciudadanos). En España tienes que ir al CGPJ 

Aqui ni siquiera la fachada de eso. Los jueces estan nombrados por organismos elegidos por partidos politicos. Si ademas les das la posibilidad de hacer de su capa un sayo en las sentencias estamos como en Venezuela o Cuba.


----------



## Satori (4 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si, lo es. Consecuencia de que las carreras judiciales van en función del servilismo y adherencia a un partido politico y su ideología de turno, hoy dia el hembrismo y la imposición de las minorias a la mayoria. Mira los diputados del PSOE, pues de la misma madera vienen hechos sus peones judiciales al fin y al cabo los fabrican a ambos en Ferraz.



No, no es juez, no se precisa serlo para ser magistrado del TC.


----------



## Gotthard (4 Ene 2023)

Satori dijo:


> No, no es juez, no se precisa serlo para ser magistrado del TC.



Joder, pues muchisimo peor me lo pones.

_Los miembros del Tribunal Constitucional han de ser nombrados entre ciudadanos españoles que sean Magistrados, Fiscales, Profesores de Universidad, Funcionarios Públicos o Abogados, todos ellos juristas de reconocida competencia con más de quince años de ejercicio profesional o en activo en la respectiva función._

Dicho en castellano: unico requisito tener carnet del PSOE o del PP.


----------



## Cuñao Cotizao (4 Ene 2023)

si lo deciden las mujeres, no se puede criticar, xq te llamarán machista.... 

es un win win para la manipulación extrema


----------



## Covaleda (4 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> _“Soy partidaria de un Derecho constructivista. En supuestos concretos, es necesario superar a la Ley”_
> 
> NADA PUEDE SUPERAR A LA LEY. En un sistema jurídico que en que algo supera la ley, es porque la ley no es ley, sino una norma opcional y toda la estructura del derecho se va a tomar por culo. Ni los dictadores romanos se atrevían a hacer algo que no recogiera una ley, aunque para promulgarla hubiera que retorcerle las pelotas a unos cuantos senadores o manipular los comicios. Si el emperador no cumplia la ley... ¿porque iba a cumplirla un romano del censo por cabezas?
> 
> ...



Es que eso de el "Imperio" de la Ley suena como facha, y no mola.
Por no hablar de Estado de Derecho, que a ellas les suena a Estado de Derechas.


----------



## manstein (4 Ene 2023)

María José no es una charo.

Más bien es un Paco disfrazado de Charo.

Pero en el fondo tampoco (ya) es eso, sino otra cosa.

España está gobernada y dirigida por súcubos.

Las Puertas del Infierno están abiertas.

Suerte.


----------



## Felson (4 Ene 2023)

Hubo épocas en que tales apariciones, televisivas o de dormitorio, se consideraban demoniacas solo por su apariencia y causaba rechazo y náusea. Hoy, en un mundo ilustrado, científico, sabemos que no son demoniacas, que son simplemente seres como nosotros que producen el mismo rechazo, asco y náusea.


----------



## Felson (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.



Espero que sea cosa gramatical y que la cara sea, de verdad, el espejo del Karma y no del alma.


----------



## DUDH (4 Ene 2023)

La justicia es ciega pero no apolítica


----------



## ULTRAPACO (4 Ene 2023)

*HOSTIA PUTA VAYA AKELARRE *


----------



## POSEID0N (4 Ene 2023)

Menudas burbruhas.... MIEDO


----------



## rejon (4 Ene 2023)




----------



## Kinematik (4 Ene 2023)

Chuchus dijo:


> Si prevarican , señoras juezas, les aconsejo que se aseguren de que el psoe gana las elecciones, porque una vez roto el orden jurídico que esta bajo la CE si no logran mantenerse en el poder, se les va a volver en contra, ......brutalmente!
> 
> No digo mas



Buen punto.

Si quieren hacer un charordenamiento jurídico fluido, interpretable, líquido sin compromisos... se les puede volver en su contra


----------



## Goatwhisper (4 Ene 2023)

Vaya caretos de amargada gastan


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Hanshiro.T dijo:


> Buff, imáginate a esas dictando sentencias con las hormonas disparadas por la menopausia....



La menopausia se despidió de estas brujas cuando naranjito


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> "No descarto el derecho de autodeterminación".
> 
> MONTESQUIEU HA MUERTO.



Mecc errror 

Ese señor no me consta que haya estado nunca en este país.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

manstein dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316294
> 
> 
> María José no es una charo.
> ...



Paco Tiene un aire al personaje de Louis Cyphre del Corazón del Angel. 

No digo mas, que pazuzu siempre escucha


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

Covaleda dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.



La lengua les pierde y con sus actos pueden perder lo que mas quieren.......


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

ASSONFIRE dijo:


> Cuantos gatos tienen en su casa ...????
> 
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316210
> Ver archivo adjunto 1316210



El del coche y no saben ni usarlo JiJiJiJi...... Sólo soy una chica JiJiJi.


----------



## CANCERVERO (4 Ene 2023)

manstein dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316294
> 
> 
> María José no es una charo.
> ...



Valla jolla y con la piñata como la Carmena.


----------



## Sputnik (4 Ene 2023)

Sabeis cual es su mision

Y van a hacer su trabajo

Agarraros las calandracas y llorad

O salir a la calle a reventar cabezas

Elegid


----------



## ATARAXIO (4 Ene 2023)

manstein dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316294
> 
> 
> María José no es una charo.
> ...











Los pelotazos de José María Calviño, el padre de Nadia, la candidata del PSOE a la presidencia del Eurogrupo


El padre de Nadia Calviño, José María Calviño Iglesias (Lalín, Pontevedra, 1943), fue una celebridad política y polémica bajo el primer gobiern...




elcierredigital.com













Los orígenes familiares de Nadia Calviño: Hija de "Don Jose María", el hombre de 'los pelotazos' del guerrismo


Nadia Calviño, hija de José María Calviño, el exdirector de RTVE y hombre de los pelotazos de Alfonso Guerra, se niega a una foto por ser única m...




elcierredigital.com







*Mario Conde cayó cuando el PP y PSOE se confabularon contra él.*
*Y cuando la masonería financiera le abandonó.*
*Lo mismo que el marido de Malú que estuvieron a punto de hacerlo presidente y luego cambiaron de idea. *
*No dudaron en dar un pucherazo destruyendo " ciudadanos " porque tocaba tener en el gobierno a Sánchez para gestionar la pandemia y el consiguiente astronómico endeudamiento y venta de empresas estructurales a precio de ganga.*


Indudablemente todas las mujeres que están en política y la justicia es un órgano político, son
" hijas de "
" familiares de " 
" concubinas de " 

No es solo nepotismo y enchufismo. Es que pertenecen a una secta satánica.

De la misma manera que si fuesen mormones, judíos, testigos de Jehová o musulmanes en otro tiempo o lugar ... las élites siempre pertenecen a alguna agrupación que pasan de padres a hijos. El grado de satanismo se nota en las consecuencias de sus decisiones. 



El mayor experto español en masonería internacional, el sacerdote *Manuel Guerra*, en su obra cumbre, _Masonería, Religión y Política_, lo explica así:
*
"Mario Conde cayó aparte de por sus errores, la banca masónica JP Morgan -fiduciario de los Rothschild para Estados Unidos le retiró su apoyo y porque los directivos del PSOE y del PP le veían como un rival peligroso".*


A última hora buscó el apoyo del *secretario de Estado de Economía* y profesor del IESE, *Alfredo Pastor*, masón de la Logia Europa número 19 de la *Gran Logia Simbólica de España*. Éste ni tan siquiera respondió.


----------



## Orífero (4 Ene 2023)

Gotthard dijo:


> Exacto.
> 
> Un juez se jode vivo a un Presidente de USA en pleno ejercicio y es intocable en el ejercicio de su función y a nadie en su sano juicio se le ocurriría criticarle abiertamente porque lo pueden dejar sentado, y hay casos por ejemplo, el Juez Starr en lo de la Lewinski con Clinton o el Juez que mando a Nixon a pastar para siempre por el Watergate.
> 
> ...




Venga coño. A nosotros nos daría igual que a un juez o un fiscal lo eligieran los ciudadanos. Y lo sabes. De hecho, lo que tenemos cuenta con el beneplácito de la borregada.

Nos traería más cuenta que los jueces nuestros los eligieran los árboles.


----------



## Mis Alaska (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> Y esta es la nueva. La que dice que ya toca hablar de referéndums de autodeterminación.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Joder, da miedo.


----------



## stuka (4 Ene 2023)

Alucino con este...país. A loro con el bigotes-Mr. Patata mirando algo con sus manitas mientras la bruja jura en falso.

No me extraña que seamos las putitas de Anglo-Sión.


----------



## Roberto Malone (4 Ene 2023)

Masonada wins.

Dejo esto para los que intenten ridiculizarme:


----------



## Shy (4 Ene 2023)

Papo de luz dijo:


> Parece una batasuna disfrazada de jueza.



Jueza por el cuarto turno, no de carrera. Está ahí por ser mujer, charo, feminista y tener carnet del PSOE.


----------



## stuka (4 Ene 2023)

Esta nació en 1950 (una jovencita). ¿No es obligatorio para los funcis jubilarse a los 65?


----------



## Shy (4 Ene 2023)

Orífero dijo:


> Venga coño. A nosotros nos daría igual que a un juez o un fiscal lo eligieran los ciudadanos. Y lo sabes. De hecho, lo que tenemos cuenta con el beneplácito de la borregada.
> 
> Nos traería más cuenta que los jueces nuestros los eligieran los árboles.



No, no daría igual, tampoco que pudiéramos elegir a personas y no a partidos. Las cosas son muy distintas cuando alguien se debe a sus votantes y no a partidos, comités o consejos.


----------



## 21creciente (4 Ene 2023)

madre mia que caretos


----------



## etsai (4 Ene 2023)

@Visilleras


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Ene 2023)

Chuchus dijo:


> Si prevarican , señoras juezas, les aconsejo que se aseguren de que el psoe gana las elecciones, porque una vez roto el orden jurídico que esta bajo la CE si no logran mantenerse en el poder, se les va a volver en contra, ......brutalmente!
> 
> No digo mas



Se tienen que dar dos circunstancias:

1) que la psoe pierda las elecciones.

2)que la derecha (politica , economica, mediatica y judicial) pierda sus complejines.

Obviamente lo segundo es mucho más dificil.


----------



## mxmanu (4 Ene 2023)

Menudo panorama nos espera con el prostitucional, si ya estabamos jodidos ahora ya directamente nos vamos a la mierda.


----------



## Murnau (4 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo pensaba que estaban ahi para decir si algo es constitucional segun la constitucion, o no lo es, y dictar sentencias, nada mas
> si, como un ordenador, lo mas parecido, que no es poco
> 
> se la ve nerviosa, muy nerviosa, y no sabe que esta diciendo
> ...



Nos lo dijo un profesor, cuando explicó la diferencia entre ecologista y ecólogo, y más aún, dijo "cuidado con los -istas y los -ismos"


----------



## silent lurker (4 Ene 2023)

Espero que ambas tengan pauta completa y Pazuzu actue en consecuencia.


----------



## Lego. (4 Ene 2023)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Y una vez derroídas las instituciones nacionales ya se puede pasar al bobierno global luciferino.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


>



Pues la verdad es que nos ha dejado bien derroídos e idiotizados.


----------



## Pressak (4 Ene 2023)

Estan ahi para cambiar la constitucion sin tener que reformarla. Nos vamos a cagar, van ya a calzon quitado


----------



## stuka (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316572




Esto te lo has sacado de los cojones, ¿no?


Y SI FUERA VERDAD...hay que poner fuentes, no memes. Que pareces un desinformador enemigo, hostia.


----------



## Lego. (4 Ene 2023)

stuka dijo:


> Esto te lo has sacado de los cojones, ¿no?



de un twit de Vidal-Quadras.

¿Crees que es fake? Puede ser. Pero me da igual. Si no lo dijo Ratzinger lo digo yo.


----------



## Padre_Karras (4 Ene 2023)

Las tengo de suegras y me echo al monte.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2023)

supongo que tendran presuntamente un largo historial de odio a los hombres...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1316572



ratzinger hablo en 1983 de la union entre masoneria y opus dei y de los males para el mundo que traeria esta union, sabia demasiado, y algo sabian los magnates delirantes para chantajearlo y obligarle a renunciar...


----------



## Smoker (4 Ene 2023)

De España hay que salir, el problema es ¿Hacia dónde?


----------



## JmDt (4 Ene 2023)

La primera no es ni ha sido jamás juez.
Es una sociata profesora de constitucional y con cargo en el instituto de igualdad.

María Luisa Balaguer Callejón (Almería, 1953) es una jurista y escritora española, catedrática de Derecho Constitucional, profesora de Derecho y Periodismo en la Universidad de Málaga y experta en igualdad. Ha ocupado diversos cargos de relevancia en Andalucía. Desde marzo de 2017 es magistrada del Tribunal Constitucional de España.

Se licenció en Derecho por la Universidad de Granada en 1976 y se doctoró en octubre de 1984 (tesis:Ideología y medios de comunicación :el caso de TVE). Ejerció de abogada adscrita al Ilustre colegio de abogados de Málaga de 1977 a 2003.qEn 1980 inició su etapa como docente universitaria en las facultades de Derecho y Periodismo de la Universidad de Málaga. En 2003 se convirtió en la primera catedrática de Derecho Constitucional de Andalucía, estuvo adscrita al Departamento de Derecho del Estado y Sociología de la Universidad de Málaga.

Ha dirigido la revista Artículo 14, una perspectiva de género editada por el Instituto Andaluz de la Mujer (IAM). También ha dirigido dos congresos de Derecho Constitucional organizados por el Parlamento de Andalucía en los años 2002 y 2003.

Formó parte del comité de ética de la Consejería de Salud, del Observatorio de Publicidad del Instituto Andaluz de la Mujer y del consejo asesor para la modernización del Estado de las Autonomías de la Junta de Andalucía.

Fue consejera electiva del Consejo de Consultores de Andalucía (2005-2017).

En 2017 fue nombrada magistrada del Tribunal Constitucional de España por designación del Senado. El día 14 de marzo tomó posesión del cargo. En 2021 defendió que decretar el confinamiento domiciliario para combatir la pandemia de COVID19 a través del estado de alarma fue el supuesto adecuado porque está pensado para pandemias, dentro de los tres previstos en la Constitución Española (CE). Igualmente planteó la conveniencia de actualizar la CE, puesto que es muy moderna pero anterior a la entrada del país en Europa y requiere de reformas, que sí son habituales en otros estados europeos. 



Una Charo.










María Luisa Balaguer Callejón - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.wikipedia.org


----------



## Tons of Fear (4 Ene 2023)

Que quiere legislar y juzgar y porque no la dejan ejecutar que sino....


----------



## Adelaido (4 Ene 2023)

A mi tb me dan miedo... de lo feas q son


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (4 Ene 2023)

Charo way of no life


----------



## Capitán Walker (4 Ene 2023)

Pues estamos bien jodidos. Estos psicópatas podrán sacar una ley donde nos obliguen a meternos un palo por el culo y dirán que es constitucional.


----------



## Desencantado (4 Ene 2023)

TDS JZS


----------



## George Orwell (4 Ene 2023)

Pero si ya se sabe de sobra cuál es el plan: REFERÉNDUM.
Y por el camino, claro está, alguna que otra ley de dudosa constitucionalidad irá "pa' dentro".

Eso sí, el referéndum va a ser *después *de las elecciones generales. De forma que si gana Antonio, qué le quiten lo bailado, que se habrá ganado otros cuatro añitos con los independentistas votándole todo. Y si no gana, pues se incendia el país con el PP y, además, con el Estado de Derecho desmontado para la ocasión y que el Gobierno no pueda hacer prácticamente nada.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> En España, a diferencia de USA, un juez no crea jurisprudencia, y esa tiparraca (siendo magistrada del prostitucional) diciendo lo contrario.
> 
> Acojonante.
> 
> ...



En España el TC hace algo más que crear jurisprudencia, lo dice ella misma. Son una fuente de derecho.


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo pensaba que estaban ahi para decir si algo es constitucional segun la constitucion, o no lo es, y dictar sentencias, nada mas
> si, como un ordenador, lo mas parecido, que no es poco
> 
> se la ve nerviosa, muy nerviosa, y no sabe que esta diciendo
> ...



Probablemente ni lo sea.


----------



## ISTVRGI (4 Ene 2023)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> ratzinger hablo en 1983 de la union entre masoneria y opus dei y de los males para el mundo que traeria esta union, sabia demasiado, y algo sabian los magnates delirantes para chantajearlo y obligarle a renunciar...



Dónde se puede ver?


----------



## ueee3 (4 Ene 2023)

Smoker dijo:


> De España hay que salir, el problema es ¿Hacia dónde?



Por España hay que luchar. El problema es, ¿Por quién empezar?


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

No interpretan la constitución. Crean nueva en cada sentencia. Para eso tienen ahí ese falso tribunal los partidos, una herramienta política más. Para seguir ajustando el régimen a sus deseos e intereses, cada vez con mayor precisión. Los ciudadanos no pintamos nada en nuetro ordenamiento, ni pintamos nada tampoco en el 78. Ellos nos dieron la "carta magna" y ellos la modifican, reinterpretándola a su antojo a medida de las circunstancias. Cada sentencia del "constitucional" es un nuevo reajuste de facto.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2023)

ISTVRGI dijo:


> Dónde se puede ver?



no lo tengo a mano pero buscando el google lo que he contado no es dificil de encontrar articulos sobre la relacion entre la masoneria y el opus dei, dos grupos de poder que mantenian el mundo en equilibrio mientras estaban enfrentados, pero que acabaran con la humanidad siendo amigos...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Ene 2023)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> No interpretan la constitución. Crean nueva en cada sentencia. Para eso tienen ahí ese falso tribunal los partidos, una herramienta política más. Para seguir ajustando el régimen a sus deseos e intereses, cada vez con mayor precisión. Los ciudadanos no pintamos nada en nuetro ordenamiento, ni pintamos nada tampoco en el 78. Ellos nos dieron la "carta magna" y ellos la modifican, reinterpretándola a su antojo a medida de las circunstancias.



imagina todas las barbaridades que declararan constitucionales, tienes ya preparado el cambio de sexo?...


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> imagina todas las barbaridades que declararan constitucionales, tienes ya preparado el cambio de sexo?...



¿Cambio de sexo? Eso es de pobres de espíritu. Yo voy a solicitar cambio de especie. No sé todavía si hacerme murciélago o bonito del norte. Lo estoy meditando.


----------



## Minsky Moment (4 Ene 2023)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> La jurisprudencia la crea el supremo !



El constitucional lleva creando constitución desde que se creó. De hecho, para eso se creó.


----------



## elKaiser (4 Ene 2023)

Chuchus dijo:


> La constitución se puede interpretar??
> 
> Si lo que dice la constitución con respecto a todos los temas que trata se puede interpretar no necesitamos ninguna constitución



Un principio de Derecho Internacional Público dice: los Tratados se interpretaran según el sentido ordinario y natural de las palabras y terminos empleados.

Esto se hace para evitar, que un Estado interprete un Tratado Internacional como le salga de las pelotas o que una charojueza del TC diga, que la independencia de Cataluña, la Ley de viogen o que la inoculación obligatoria de sustancias experimentales, se ajustan perfectamente a la constitución.


----------



## Kovaliov (4 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...



Madre mía la balaguer esa. Se puede creer lo que está diciendo? Y la otra con dos kilos de chatarra al cuello? 

Es cierto todo esto o una pesadilla de la que despertaremos frotandonos los ojos en 1976?


----------



## mindugi (4 Ene 2023)

zeromus44 dijo:


> Las Charos hacen gracia hasta que ves el poder directo e indirecto que tienen. Entonces ya no hace ni puta gracia.



Es un poder delegado, alguien se lo entrega. Las charos no cuentan con un poder natural o intríseco, requieren una mente colmena para operar
Lo intrigante es qué beneficio obtiene el poder real en transferir cuotas de poder hacia esas brujas. Poder en la sombra para empezar.


----------



## Tronio (4 Ene 2023)

La frase de España si es de Ratzinger,y advirtio del relativismo moral como puente al Satanismo/masoneria actual, escrito está en su último libro


----------



## Smoker (4 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> Por España hay que luchar. El problema es, ¿Por quién empezar?



Luchar? Desistí ya en la pandemia, no se puede luchar contra un 96% de la población


----------



## Palpatine (4 Ene 2023)

Vaya cara de *BRUJAS*


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Ene 2023)

Lo único acertado que ha dicho es que con un ordenador bastaría,

fuera ya jueces, y notarios.


----------



## Soy forero (5 Ene 2023)

Vulcan86 dijo:


> La jurisprudencia la crea el supremo !



El constitucional tambn crea jurisprudencia


----------



## kenny220 (5 Ene 2023)




----------



## Shy (5 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> En España el TC hace algo más que crear jurisprudencia, lo dice ella misma. Son una fuente de derecho.



Las sentencias del TS *NO* son fuente de derecho, lee el hilo entero, lo he explicado.


----------



## Soy forero (5 Ene 2023)

Este régimen esta bien podrido.


----------



## Kovaliov (5 Ene 2023)

Otrasvidas dijo:


> "No descarto el derecho de autodeterminación".
> 
> MONTESQUIEU HA MUERTO.



Estás no pintan nada, son unas mandadas y les dicen lo que tienen que decir. Aquí el que no descarta el derecho de autodeterminación es el Ppsoe. 

Tal y como la constitución está redactada, la desmembración de España es solo cuestión de tiempo, como dijo gil robles.

El palabro nacionalidades en el artículo dos es la clave.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Ene 2023)

stuka dijo:


> Esto te lo has sacado de los cojones, ¿no?
> 
> 
> Y SI FUERA VERDAD...hay que poner fuentes, no memes. Que pareces un desinformador enemigo, hostia.



Ahí tiene. Del medio progre por excelencia. Hecho público durante la vida del papa, con lo que un desmentido sería facilísimo. 

Benedicto XVI ha sido la última conciencia lúcida del catolicismo. Discutirlo es hasta banal.

Benedicto XVI advirtió que "el diablo quiere destruir a España"


----------



## stuka (5 Ene 2023)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Ahí tiene. Del medio progre por excelencia. Hecho público durante la vida del papa, con lo que un desmentido sería facilísimo.
> 
> Benedicto XVI ha sido la última conciencia lúcida del catolicismo. Discutirlo es hasta banal.
> 
> Benedicto XVI advirtió que "el diablo quiere destruir a España"




Así lo dijo el ex-ministro del Interior, Jorge Fernández Díaz...por lo que habrá que creer al ministro.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Ene 2023)

stuka dijo:


> Así lo dijo el ex-ministro del Interior, Jorge Fernández Díaz...por lo que habrá que creer al ministro.



Arriesgarse a decirlo en vida del papa? Lo ve?


----------



## stuka (5 Ene 2023)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Arriesgarse a decirlo en vida del papa? Lo ve?




Venga va...

Su Santidad no baja a la Tierra para desmentir una entrevistucha. No va a aparecer con Belén Esteban cada dos por tres.

Y eso que se haya enterado de tales "manifestaciones", lo cual dudo.


----------



## Barruno (5 Ene 2023)

Masones y sus masonadas


----------



## Aotearoa (5 Ene 2023)

Esta profecía especialmente dedicada a aquellos a los que se les olvida que _'Nolite errare: Deus non irridetur' Gálatas, 6: 7-9_

*El Misterio de la Masonería. Descorriendo el Velo | Biblia y Tradición

No se encontró la página | Biblia y Tradición

181. – ¿Comienza el total cumplimiento de una profecía?*

Lo que pasa en Italia y el desprecio profundo con que los intelectuales de Francia miran la Masonería y la alarma de los escritores ingleses, que con espíritu imparcial y patriótico estudian el movimiento revolucionario actual, dirigido desde Rusia, y que no han podido dejar de ver la íntima conexión del Bolchevismo con el Judaísmo y de ambos con la Masonería; además las evidentes señales de que el poder actual de la Masonería en la casi totalidad de las naciones europeas y tal vez de las americanas dista mucho de lo que fue en los tres primeros cuartos del siglo pasado; todo esto, digo, hace pensar si no es ya el tiempo en que comienza su decadencia definitiva, después de haber llegado al cenit de su poder y gloria, según *la predicción que se atribuye a la Beata Ana María Taigi, dirigida a León XII, a principios del siglo XIX*, con estas palabras:

*”*_Padre Santo, *los francmasones no hacen actualmente mucho ruido, pero poco a poco crecerá su audacia y llegará una hora en que parecerán ser los amos absolutos. Mas Dios los quebrantará de una manera terrible” *( Rev. des SS. Secr., p. 277, 1925)._


----------



## stuka (5 Ene 2023)

*”*_Padre Santo, *los francmasones no hacen actualmente mucho ruido, pero poco a poco crecerá su audacia y llegará una hora en que parecerán ser los amos absolutos. Mas Dios los quebrantará de una manera terrible” *_



Vale...pero ¿cuándo, dentro de cien años... de mil? Ya estaré calvo.

Si la profecía es del reciente 1925...apaga y vámonos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (5 Ene 2023)

stuka dijo:


> Venga va...
> 
> Su Santidad no baja a la Tierra para desmentir una entrevistucha. No va a aparecer con Belén Esteban cada dos por tres.
> 
> Y eso que se haya enterado de tales "manifestaciones", lo cual dudo.



Yo no tengo en mayor aprecio lo que diga Jorge Fernández Díaz, ciertamente. Es el que concedió la medalla de oro del mérito policial a Nuestra Señora María Santísima del Amor. Vale.

Pero unas declaraciones así no son Belén Esteban. Y, por otro lado, tengo a Benedicto por la persona más inteligente que ha pasado por la cátedra de Roma en siglos. No era un indocumentado como el papa rioplantense. 

Las supuestas declaraciones de Ratzinger me parecen verosímiles con la forma de pensar del papa, con su cultura y con su ideología. Si Fernández Díaz arrimó el ascua a su sardina... No lo creo, me parecería temerario por su parte. Yo le doy crédito a esas declaraciones. Pero allá cada cual.


----------



## murti-bing (5 Ene 2023)

Me niego a ver el vídeo. La primera se parece a Austin Powers en el prmer fotograma.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...











Hoy se jubila María Luisa Segoviano, la única presidenta de Sala del Tribunal Supremo - Confilegal


Todas las noticias sobre y mucho más en Confilegal. Suscríbete para estar al tanto de toda la actualidad del mundo judicial.




confilegal.com







Esta señora no debería estar paseando a los nietos?

De Valladolid y masonaza.


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Ene 2023)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Ahí tiene. Del medio progre por excelencia. Hecho público durante la vida del papa, con lo que un desmentido sería facilísimo.
> 
> Benedicto XVI ha sido la última conciencia lúcida del catolicismo. Discutirlo es hasta banal.
> 
> Benedicto XVI advirtió que "el diablo quiere destruir a España"



Por eso le odiaban.
Ahora que no tenemos futuro solo rezando.

El exministro añadió que Benedicto XVI concluyó con un mensaje de esperanza: "No lo conseguirá. Pero apliquen las cuatro herramientas necesarias para derrotar al diablo en esta batalla: la humildad, la oración, el sufrimiento y la devoción a la Santísima Virgen".


----------



## ashe (5 Ene 2023)

Palimpsesto. dijo:


> Hoy se jubila María Luisa Segoviano, la única presidenta de Sala del Tribunal Supremo - Confilegal
> 
> 
> Todas las noticias sobre y mucho más en Confilegal. Suscríbete para estar al tanto de toda la actualidad del mundo judicial.
> ...



afortunadamente no tiene hijos por lo visto, digo afortunadamente porque esta chusma y sus derivados sobran


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Ene 2023)

ashe dijo:


> afortunadamente no tiene hijos por lo visto, digo afortunadamente porque esta chusma y sus derivados sobran



Me temo que el destino de España está marcado desde que en 1700 y la llegada borbònica nos convertimos en una nación gobernada desde el exterior.
Los.libros de Roca Varela insisten en que no sólo era la masonada francesa y anglo la que marcaba el paso. Si no sus satélites internos ESPAÑOLES vendidos al demonio. 
Esta gente que hoy vemos sus caras, expresiones faciales, sus ojos, gracias a que internet nos muestra sus carencias intelectuales y también físicas, son ELLOS HACE 300 AÑOS. No dejan de ser personas random que han memorizado temarios, pero que les gusta vivir en chalets de 300 m2, o pisazos en el centro, comilonas, vacaciones 5 estrellas, la buena vida y vaguear, y sin ningún tipo de principios, su mirada les delata. Si no por qué esta señora de Valladolid habla de autodeterminación? Por supuesto alguién la subvenciona y permite su vidorra.

Nuestro querido papa lo tenia claro. 









Benedicto XVI: “El diablo quiere destruir España”


"El diablo quiere destruir España. El diablo ataca más a los mejores y, por eso, ataca a España y quiere destruir España". Palabra de Benedicto XVI. Al




www.vidanuevadigital.com


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> Las sentencias del TS *NO* son fuente de derecho, lee el hilo entero, lo he explicado.



Primero, el TS sí crea jurisprudencia en contra de lo que decías. Segundo, yo en mi mensaje he hablado del TC y me respondes hablando del TS.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> La charo esa está hablando de derecho "contructivista","positivismo" y "superar a la ley", alude a que un juez debería ser más "que coger un libro y ya está" porque entonces "con tener un ordenador bastaría". Pero ocurre que el sistema español es justo y putamente eso, aplicar la ley con la máxima literalidad y la interpretación de la ley no está contemplada en ningún caso. Esa indocumentada está hablando como si fuera una juez usana desde un país con uno de los sistemas judiciales más ridículos del mundo.
> 
> Lo que decís del TS es cierto en parte porque sobre él recae la responsabilidad de decidir puntualmente sobre asuntos nuevos y muy concretos y ahí sí dicta jusrisprudencia pero entonces tenemos otra sorpresita digna de nuestro país: “_La Jurisprudencia complementará el ordenamiento jurídico con la doctrina que, de modo reiterado, establezca el Tribunal Supremo al interpretar y aplicar la ley, la costumbre y los principios generales del derecho,* pero no constituye fuente de derecho”.* _¿Qué mierdas significa esto? Pues significa que después de una sentencia del TS sobre un tema concreto y puntual debería haber modificación de leyes o creación de leyes nuevas para garantizar la seguridad jurídica y no tener que recurrir a las más altas instancias cada vez. ¿Se hace? No, no se hace chavalotes. Esto es el coño de la Bernarda y por eso pasa lo que pasa.
> 
> A la anomalía anterior podéis sumar otras cositas como que en este puto país de mierda un tribunal ordinario no puede juzgar a aforados, que de facto la decisión de investigar sobre algo recae en la fiscalía (que es un órgano jerárquico y politizado hasta el tuétano) y no en el juez. O que se usen las directivas europeas que convienen al gobierno como excusa para machacar al ciudadano y no se apliquen otras que pondrían en un brete al sistema mafioso que tenemos. ¿Sabéis que en España si denuncias corrupción judicial no sólo no se investiga sino que te acusan a ti de difamación y calumnias?



Veo tu mensaje. Hablabas del TS, no del TC.

En España digo que el TC actúa como fuente de derecho ya que hace que la Constitución se interprete como le dé la gana, y pueda estar prohibido o permitido discriminar al hombre o hacer un referendum de independencia según los que compongan el TC.

Vamos que no tenemos una Constitución inviolable sino un espantajo a usar por los políticos.

A mí este país cada vez me da más asco, y más viendo las nuevas del TC.


----------



## Shy (5 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> Veo tu mensaje. Hablabas del TS, no del TC.
> 
> En España digo que el TC actúa como fuente de derecho ya que hace que la Constitución se interprete como le dé la gana, y pueda estar prohibido o permitido discriminar al hombre o hacer un referendum de independencia según los que compongan el TC.
> 
> ...



En realidad cuando he empezado a participar en el hilo yo hablaba de jueces, que es lo que es (aunque sea colocada a dedo ahí por el senado sin ser jueza de carrera) la mamarracha esa que nos atañe, y no de instancias superiores politizadas y compuestas por un montón de jueces de diferente pelaje. Después algunos han empezado con lo del TS y por eso he explicado lo que dice el artículo 1.6 del CC.


----------



## Shy (5 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> Primero, el TS sí crea jurisprudencia en contra de lo que decías. Segundo, yo en mi mensaje he hablado del TC y me respondes hablando del TS.



El TS crea jurisprudencia pero no es fuente de derecho (articulo 1.6 del CC) eso es lo que yo decía, y aunque es cierto es ridículo decir que se crea jurisprudencia cuando en realidad una sentencia del TS no obliga a las instancias inferiores a decidir en el mismo sentido que él. Es una más de las ridiculeces de nuestro sistema legal.


----------



## djvan (5 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...




Hablan de superar la ley? Eso entiendo que solo se puede hacer prevaricando o algo se me escapa?…

Si lo que pretenden es partir españa os pongo a continuación vuestros derechos 

No obstante la ley es clara sobre los mecanismos para cambiar la constitución y la misma lo dice sin interpretaciones posibles retorcidas.

(Pasemos a leer la constitución (actualmente tenemos 350 diputados 2/3 sería 234 diputados que no de lejos llegan todos los traidores socialcomunistas, sediciosos y filoetarras que hay ahí metidos actualmente en el congreso)

No hace falta juezas para interpretar esta leu, es clara, meridiana y matemática , mucha gente ha jurado defender la constitución y la indivisibilidad de españa.. y no todos juran en vano 

Constitución española :

Artículo 2 (TITULO PRELIMINAR)

La Constitución se fundamenta en la indisoluble unidad de la Nación española, patria común e indivisible de todos los españoles, y reconoce y garantiza el derecho a la autonomía de las nacionalidades y regiones que la integran y la solidaridad entre todas ellas

Modificación de la constitución 


Artículo 167.
1. Los proyectos de reforma constitucional deberán ser aproba- dos por una mayoría de tres quintos de cada una de las Cámaras. Si no hubiera acuerdo entre ambas, se intentará obtenerlo mediante la creación de una Comisión de composición paritaria de Diputados y Senadores, que presentará un texto que será votado por el Congreso y el Senado.
2. De no lograrse la aprobación mediante el procedimiento del apartado anterior, y siempre que el texto hubiere obtenido el voto favorable de la mayoría absoluta del Senado, el Congreso por mayo- ría de dos tercios podrá aprobar la reforma.
3. Aprobada la reforma por las Cortes Generales, será sometida a referéndum para su ratificación cuando así lo soliciten, dentro de los quince días siguientes a su aprobación, una décima parte de los miembros de cualquiera de las Cámaras.
Artículo 168.
1. Cuando se propusiere la revisión total de la Constitución o una parcial que afecte al Título Preliminar, al Capítulo Segundo, Sec- ción 1.a del Título I, o al Título II, se procederá a la aprobación del principio por mayoría de dos tercios de cada Cámara, y a la disolu- ción inmediata de las Cortes.
2. Las Cámaras elegidas deberán ratificar la decisión y proceder al estudio del nuevo texto constitucional, que deberá ser aprobado por mayoría de dos tercios de ambas Cámaras.
3. Aprobada la reforma por las Cortes Generales, será sometida a referéndum para su ratificación.


----------



## XXavier (5 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...




Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con ella en ese papel 'constructivista' del TC. La Ley debe ser siempre expresión del consenso mayoritario, y la constitución vigente hace muy difícil su modificación. La única manera de sortear esta dificultad es que el TC vaya dando su bendición a las leyes que, a juicio de la mayoría política– resulten convenientes. No serán inconstitucionales siempre que el TC no las declare como tales...


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (5 Ene 2023)

Traducción: "Si me sale de los cojones, me salto la ley y voy un paso más allá. Que para eso estoy ahí"


----------



## Shy (5 Ene 2023)

XXavier dijo:


> Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con ella en ese papel 'constructivista' del TC. La Ley debe ser siempre expresión del consenso mayoritario, y la constitución vigente hace muy difícil su modificación. La única manera de sortear esta dificultad es que el TC vaya dando su bendición a las leyes que, a juicio de la mayoría política– resulten convenientes. No serán inconstitucionales siempre que el TC no las declare como tales...



Si en eso precisamente es en lo que están, por eso es toda la movida de CGPJ, para que agentes políticos colocados por las élites globalistas se aprovechen de las muchas taras de nuestra partitocracia y nos lleven más pronto que tarde a una dictadura. Hijo de mil putas.


----------



## Gerión (5 Ene 2023)

Se demuestra de nuevo que la religión (en este caso la del cabrón con pezuñas y rabo) se sitúa por encima de cualquier forma y diseño de Estado.


----------



## Norbat (5 Ene 2023)

djvan dijo:


> Hablan de superar la ley? Eso entiendo que solo se puede hacer prevaricando o algo se me escapa?…
> 
> Si lo que pretenden es partir españa os pongo a continuación vuestros derechos
> 
> ...



la Invasión de las ultra-Charos
Charocalipsis Now
Las Charos de Zugarramurdi
En ocasiones veo Charos


----------



## Norbat (5 Ene 2023)

Cierro los ojos, y veo a una charo acercarse hacia mí lentamente con un bote de arsénico, dispuesta a envenenarme


----------



## Lego. (5 Ene 2023)

XXavier dijo:


> La Ley debe ser siempre expresión del consenso mayoritario



La ley debe ser expresión del consenso de 2/3 (y poco me parece), no de una mayoría cualquiera. Por eso es difícil cambiarla.


Yo considero la Constitución un armisticio y, como tal, reglas aceptadas por casi todos. Si no, pa qué. En cuanto uno o varios partidos tengan mayoría pelada, podrían cambiar todas las leyes del país a su antojo y sin límite alguno.


----------



## vinavil (5 Ene 2023)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> Los jueces sobran, se necesita un ordenador. A mi me vale skynet.





Ya lo dice ella misma en el min 0:46
Lo saben de sobra, pero para esto ya no interesa la IA.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Ene 2023)

A ninguna CHARO DE MIERDA ( traduce como mujer) deberían dejarla juzgar nada.


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
ESTE PAÍS NECESITA UNA LEY DE EUTANASIA PARA NINIS Y PARADOS DE LARGA DURACIÓN.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Abort&cospelo (5 Ene 2023)

La hedionda no tiene potestad para hacer lo que le salga de culo.


----------



## Educo Gratis (5 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.



Critica el ius positivismo, no sabe cual es la función del TC (bueno sí, la sabe pero la tira a la basura) y finalmente se adjudica la potestad de ser Dios y hacer lo que quiera con la ley.

No se pueden decir más barbaridades jurídicas en menos de 1 minuto. Esto que lo diga Paco el del bar, lo comprendo, pero un magistrado del TC es increible.

Bueno, no sé de qué os sorprende, ya lo denunció Leguina en su día cuando explicó como se aprovó la Viogen. En España no existe la justicia, es solo otro bazo más de poder al servicio de los que mandan.


----------



## noseyo (5 Ene 2023)

Lo que es constitucional es la balas para mantener los derechos ellos sabrán


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

TercioVascongado dijo:


> Ya lo dijo De Prada
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1315868
> 
> ...




quién dice que ha desaparecido la inteligencia en España, sí, hay gente clarividente más de los que creemos... lo que falta es el engranaje, o el sistema nervioso que conecte con el músculo

la gran masa de pobación Española anda como pollo sin cabeza, ni huele lo que estas grandes mentes señalan, si al menos se conectase cabeza y cuerpo podríamos empezar a movernos en la dirección correcta


----------



## imaginARIO (5 Ene 2023)

Faltan pelos moraos...
Lo mejor, los votontazos de Feijoó, que no saben que en realidad votan a la Pesoe.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

Shy dijo:


> El TS crea jurisprudencia pero no es fuente de derecho (articulo 1.6 del CC) eso es lo que yo decía, y aunque es cierto es ridículo decir que se crea jurisprudencia cuando en realidad una sentencia del TS no obliga a las instancias inferiores a decidir en el mismo sentido que él. Es una más de las ridiculeces de nuestro sistema legal.



Hombre no obliga pero si no van en la línea saben que si recurren el TS lo enmendará (y tal vez hasta se les podría acusar de prevaricar si es muy descarado).

Es que en EE.UU. la jurisprudencia obliga como tal? Imagino que será como en España.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

Educo Gratis dijo:


> Critica el ius positivismo, no sabe cual es la función del TC (bueno sí, la sabe pero la tira a la basura) y finalmente se adjudica la potestad de ser Dios y hacer lo que quiera con la ley.
> 
> No se pueden decir más barbaridades jurídicas en menos de 1 minuto. Esto que lo diga Paco el del bar, lo comprendo, pero un magistrado del TC es increible.
> 
> Bueno, no sé de qué os sorprende, ya lo denunció Leguina en su día cuando explicó como se aprovó la Viogen. En España no existe la justicia, es solo otro bazo más de poder al servicio de los que mandan.



Leguina? Creo que te has confundido con Guerra. Si es otra anécdota distinta a la de éste cuentala.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Ene 2023)

Bernaldo dijo:


> quién dice que ha desaparecido la inteligencia en España, sí, hay gente clarividente más de los que creemos... lo que falta es el engranaje, o el sistema nervioso que conecte con el músculo
> 
> la gran masa de pobación Española anda como pollo sin cabeza, ni huele lo que estas grandes mentes señalan, si al menos se conectase cabeza y cuerpo podríamos empezar a movernos en la dirección correcta



Y eso cómo se hace?


----------



## LaHistoriaSeRepite (5 Ene 2023)

Hijas de la grandísima puta. Justicia constructivista dice la hija de puta.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ene 2023)

lo dicho, a Felipe le quedan pocos años como rey.
La izquierda le quieren echar y la derecha se está hartando de su actitud.
Sin ningun apoyo , le echarán con la excusa de su origen franquista.


----------



## Mitrofán (5 Ene 2023)

EnergiaLibre dijo:


> Ahora entiendo porque quemaban a las brujas, y con razón.



la opinión común e idiota dice que se aprende del pasado sin embargo el pasado se aprende del presente


----------



## CaCO3 (5 Ene 2023)

JmDt dijo:


> La primera no es ni ha sido jamás juez.
> Es una sociata profesora de constitucional y con cargo en el instituto de igualdad.
> 
> María Luisa Balaguer Callejón (Almería, 1953) es una jurista y escritora española, catedrática de Derecho Constitucional, profesora de Derecho y Periodismo en la Universidad de Málaga y experta en igualdad. Ha ocupado diversos cargos de relevancia en Andalucía. Desde marzo de 2017 es magistrada del Tribunal Constitucional de España.
> ...



Charo andaluza profesora de derecho constitucional en una Hunibersidá Handaluza... ¿A qué suena esto? ¡Ah, sí! A Carmen Calva, que tiene el mismo currículo. O sea, que acaban de poner a una Carmen Calvo de la vida de magistrada del Prostitucional. Con dos cojones.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (5 Ene 2023)

Satori dijo:


> Mucho antes lo dijo Peces barba, uno de los llamados padres de la Constitución: da igual lo que ésta diga, cuando haya un consenso social y político en determinado sentido, se interpretará la CE en función de las conveniencias del momento.



Y el consenso social es muy muy facil de conseguir mediante la manipulacion de masas.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ene 2023)

Seguirá el bucle Borbon - España desde hace 200 años.

Carlos IV Exiliado = guerra civil 1808-1814.
Fernando VII restaurado = 1814-1833.
Isabel II Exiliada = guerra civil 1834-1845 - 1868-1875.
Alfonso XII restaurado = 1875-1886.
Alfonso XIII Exiliado = guerra civil 1934-1939.
Juan Carlos I restaurado = 1975-2014.
Felipè VI ???? pues segun este bucle historico, será exiliado, y su hija o nieto serán restaurados tras una guerra civil.

Cuando exilien a Felipe, contad con los dedos de la mano la siguiente guerra civil en España, yo me largaría si pudiera, al dia siguiente del exilio de Felipe.


----------



## jaimegvr (5 Ene 2023)

Dos lesbianas con deseos de destruir.


----------



## blatet (5 Ene 2023)

Guaguei dijo:


> yo pensaba que estaban ahi para decir si algo es constitucional segun la constitucion, o no lo es, y dictar sentencias, nada mas
> si, como un ordenador, lo mas parecido, que no es poco
> 
> se la ve nerviosa, muy nerviosa, y no sabe que esta diciendo
> ...




En resumen, que me han nombrado para prevaricar, y eso es lo que voy a hacer.


----------



## Educo Gratis (5 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> Leguina? Creo que te has confundido con Guerra. Si es otra anécdota distinta a la de éste cuentala.



Sí, puede que me haya confundido, pero Leguina al final del video también ataca al presidente del TC


----------



## Tartufo (5 Ene 2023)

las instituciones estatales estan sostenidas por una montaña de deuda, así que de públicas ya no tienen nada por lo que hacer caso al estado es una estafa llevada a cabo por lo tenedores de nuestra deuda, que son principalemtne los de siempre bancos, energéticas, farmacéuticas,...

por eso les han regalado millones a cascoporro últimamente con la plandemia y sus vacunas, con el tope del gas, le regalan por 1 euro el banco popular a SAN, etc


----------



## Shy (5 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> Hombre no obliga pero si no van en la línea saben que si recurren el TS lo enmendará (y tal vez hasta se les podría acusar de prevaricar si es muy descarado).



Lo dije antes, después de una sentencia controvertida del TS se deberían modificar leyes o crear otras nuevas, ¿se hace?, no, resultado: el coño de la Bernarda.



ueee3 dijo:


> Es que en EE.UU. la jurisprudencia obliga como tal? Imagino que será como en España.



El caso de USA no es ni comparable con el español, los jueces tienen libertad y no se deben a una jerarquía, ni política ni judicial.


----------



## Disidentpeasant (5 Ene 2023)

Lego. dijo:


> La cara es el espejo del alma.
> 
> Mirad esta pava, diciendo abiertamente que su misión es superar la ley. POne como ejemplo su empeño en llevar mas allá la ley de "memoria Democrática". "Derecho Constructivista" lo llama.
> 
> ...



La balcanización de lo que queda de España sigue el camino que planeó EEUU hace 50 años...


----------



## Bernaldo (5 Ene 2023)

ueee3 dijo:


> Y eso cómo se hace?



pues yo creo que recuperando ese sector de población Española e Hispana joven, enérgica, combativa y bien formada, para que hagan de puente entre los grandes intelectuales y el pueblo desnortado, el problema hasta la fecha es que esa élite está enrocada en su castillo moral tratando simplemente de resistir los tiempos y no ser engullidos... pero algunas cosas han cambiado, una de ellas es que un instrumento del enemigo -internet- puede ser utilizado a nuestro favor, está habiendo una cierta reconexión por esa vía que tiene un ámbito intercontinental


----------



## rejon (5 Ene 2023)

Esta tía tiene que ligar menos que Echenique, fijo…


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

XXavier dijo:


> Pues yo estoy de acuerdo con ella en ese papel 'constructivista' del TC. La Ley debe ser siempre expresión del consenso mayoritario, y la constitución vigente hace muy difícil su modificación. La única manera de sortear esta dificultad es que el TC vaya dando su bendición a las leyes que, a juicio de la mayoría política– resulten convenientes. No serán inconstitucionales siempre que el TC no las declare como tales...




Eso es un error. Si no hay consenso para modificar la constitución, pues no lo hay. Punto. Todo lo demás es querer hacer trampas, por mucha fundamentación que se le quiera dar. El imperio de la ley es irrenunciable y básico. Sin imperio de la ley sólo queda la anarquía y la dictadura de la mayoría, cuando la ley lo que hace, entre otras muchas cosas, es proteger a las minorías. 

Esto es fundamental. Es lo único que nos separa de la tiranía.


----------



## XXavier (5 Ene 2023)

Centinela dijo:


> Eso es un error. Si no hay consenso para modificar la constitución, pues no lo hay. Punto. Todo lo demás es querer hacer trampas, por mucha fundamentación que se le quiera dar. El imperio de la ley es irrenunciable y básico. Sin imperio de la ley sólo queda la anarquía y la dictadura de la mayoría, cuando la ley lo que hace, entre otras muchas cosas, es proteger a las minorías.
> 
> Esto es fundamental. Es lo único que nos separa de la tiranía.



Sí, pero la ley es siempre el fruto del consenso mayoritario. No existe por sí sola, ni precede a la voluntad popular...


----------



## Centinela (5 Ene 2023)

XXavier dijo:


> Sí, pero la ley es siempre el fruto del consenso mayoritario. No existe por sí sola, ni precede a la voluntad popular...




Pero una vez aprobada no se puede modificar sino por el procedimiento establecido en la propia ley. Lo demás es corromperla.


----------



## Hippy Lollas (5 Ene 2023)

XXavier dijo:


> Sí, pero la ley es siempre el fruto del consenso mayoritario. No existe por sí sola, ni precede a la voluntad popular...



Un juez no es un legislador.


----------



## XXavier (5 Ene 2023)

Centinela dijo:


> Pero una vez aprobada no se puede modificar sino por el procedimiento establecido en la propia ley. Lo demás es corromperla.



Bueno, pero tampoco es aceptable un 'atasco' por el hecho de que una ley haya previsto un trámite de reforma que resulta inviable en la práctica. Hay que cortar de algún modo ese 'nudo gordiano', y la solución 'contructivista' que exponía la señora parece razonable...


----------



## Shy (Miércoles a la(s) 12:11 PM)

Pues nada, resulta que la indocumentada esta es una de las agraciadas (el resto de la lista tampoco tiene desperdicio) que tenía pasta en paraísos fiscales y que cuando los del expediente Royuela lo denunciaron Zapatero dio orden a todos de transferir el dinero de donde lo tenían a la Banca Rothschild. 3.5 minolles tiene la elementa esta.


----------



## luisgarciaredondo (Miércoles a la(s) 12:20 PM)

A día de hoy GRACIAS AL PP, en el TC hay SIETE JURISTAS PROGRES contra CUATRO supuestamente conservadores. Todo el culebrón que tuvimos en Navidad PARA NADA. Porque el PSOE tiene el control de dicho tribunal sin comerlo, ni beberlo.

Con la actual mayoría el recurso de inconstitucionalidad contra el encierro en la pandemia NO habría salido y la vacunación obligatoria está servida. TODO gracias a esta calamidad gallega, de apodo Frijolito, que nos ha tocado QUE YA HA HECHO BUENO A CASADO. Poco ha tardado.

Ahora mismo la disputa está entre poner a una FANÁTICA DEL ABORTO Y LA VIOGEN como presidenta o a un lacayo de Sánchez como Pumpido para que valide el referendum y nuevo estatuto en la práctica de independencia catalana.

ESTE ES EL PENOSO PANORAMA que nos ha dejado el PP. Para esto sirve Feijoo. Para decidir si la nueva derrota que le ha infligido un peso pluma con Sánchez se decanta por una victoria en toda regla, como es el hecho de haber colocado a una feminista marxista fanática como máxima autoridad legislativa en España o una victoria completa Y ABSOLUTA poniendo directamente al esbirro del sanchismo y los separatas en ese cargo.

Lo vuelvo a decir *EL PRINCIPAL PROBLEMA DE ESPAÑA ACTUALMENTE SE LLAMA PP, NO PSOE*. O VOX se carga al PP o el PP se carga a España.


----------

